

Ask HN: message board projects? - bachback

What are some interesting open-source projects in the area of message boards?<p>I would could count stackexchange as an innovation in this area. I do believe there will demand for more open social graphs. HN is very roughly such a network.
======
sideproject
discourse.org? pivory.com? vanilla forum?

